# Fall shots



## Gumby (Oct 19, 2012)

My woods are alive with color these days. When the sun hits the trees they almost look like they're on fire sometimes.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2012)

These are lovely. I miss that. Around here the only natural fall colours are brown, straw yellow, and grey. There is one exception; the _T__oxicodendron diversilobum _turns a brilliant red before shedding it's leaves. We haven't had a cold snap yet, so generally the leaves are just drying brown and wilting off. The plant is an excellent creaper/ espalier and demands little maintenance. It actually demands it, or else. *



Toxicodendron diversilobum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicodendron_diversilobum
*


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, Kevin. Having lived close to "lawzanjelleez", for most of my adult life, I know exactly what you mean about the lack of color in the changing seasons, in fact, there isn't a great deal of change at all.


----------



## Rilto (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! The blue sky makes me want to take deep breaths, just looking at the pictures! I hope to get to go up to the Blue Ridge once this fall, to take pictures of the colors (and maybe visit just one winery...).


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 28, 2012)

I particularly enjoy the first photo. Not only are the colours beautiful but the POV is unusual, a rare thing. 

I am enjoying my last Canadian winter. (Moving to the England for a while).

 Out of my study window is the most beautiful Canadian maple which is displaying it's autumn finery, I feel, just for me.


----------



## wmpthree (Oct 31, 2012)

Incredible. . . Especially the last one. I only wish autumn could last more than a week in NE Ohio. . .


----------



## Potty (Oct 31, 2012)

You know that 'fall' is all about trees having their anual poo right?


----------



## Cran (Nov 1, 2012)

Potty said:


> You know that 'fall' is all about trees having their anual poo right?



It's Nature's Annual Fashion Strip Revue,
a riotous strut on the catwalk and then
a brazen blazing exposure of bare limbs,
daring designers to do better next time.

Only a potty could equate the act of undressing
with the impending elimination of wastes.


----------



## Potty (Nov 1, 2012)

It's true, during autmn they pump all their bad bits into the leaves and then grab a newspaper.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2012)

Potty said:


> It's true, during autmn they pump all their bad bits into the leaves and then grab a newspaper.


 _Trees make a dooty_. Something new I can tell all my friends.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2012)

Only you, Potty, would make such a comparison.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Thank you, Kevin. Having lived close to "lawzanjelleez", for most of my adult life, I know exactly what you mean about the lack of color in the changing seasons, in fact, there isn't a great deal of change at all.


 The upper Arroyo Seco should be in full bloom of red leafed glory. I haven't been there since the Station fire.  There's nothing quite like a hot shower on a body full of red pointillism, but I just can't stay away.

I'll miss the image of comely kept boots by the cozy fire. *sigh* Nice turkey


----------



## Cran (Nov 1, 2012)

Potty said:


> It's true, during autmn they pump all their bad bits into the leaves and then grab a newspaper.


Like trees, we also remove toxins in natural fluids (oils and saline solutions) 
via our outer covering - 
unlike trees, we do it every day of the year, requiring multiple shedding 
of clothes, and bathing; 
or else face isolation due to the odorous effects of the toxins.

I imagine that if the process were limited to a single season, 
our clothes would also drastically change colour, and fall off. 

The rest of us call it perspiring or sweating.


----------

